# Cigars and Insomnia?



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all,

Just curious.. Now that I've started smoking again, I've realized that the nights that I have a smoke, I have a TON of trouble sleeping.

And before some smarta$$ makes a comment, no, it's not because I'm dreaming about the creamy finish of a Siglo VI! 

I'm talking about being exhausted as hell, but just not able to sleep.. tossing and turning for hours.

Wondering if there's any connection... Anyone experience this?

-SS


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

copied from Lexi-comp online:

_Nicotine is one of two naturally-occurring alkaloids which exhibit their primary effects via autonomic ganglia stimulation. The other alkaloid is lobeline which has many actions similar to those of nicotine but is less potent. Nicotine is a potent ganglionic and central nervous system stimulant, the actions of which are mediated via nicotine-specific receptors. Biphasic actions are observed depending upon the dose administered. The main effect of nicotine in small doses is stimulation of all autonomic ganglia; with larger doses, initial stimulation is followed by blockade of transmission. Biphasic effects are also evident in the adrenal medulla; discharge of catecholamines occurs with small doses, whereas prevention of catecholamines release is seen with higher doses as a response to splanchnic nerve stimulation. Stimulation of the central nervous system (CNS) is characterized by tremors and respiratory excitation. However, convulsions may occur with higher doses, along with respiratory failure secondary to both central paralysis and peripheral blockade to respiratory muscles._

In plain english, nicotine is a stimulant even though it makes you feel more relaxed. I'd enjoy your stogie earlier in the evening or a smaller vitola. Those that smoke more or more often will have a greater resistance and it won't bother them as much. I'm very susceptible to nicotine, so I usually smoke mild-medium cigars and shorties at that. Having an alcoholic drink would offset the stimulant effects somewhat.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah man, I'm not one to really talk since I've had insomnia since I was 12. But Rob is right on this one. Nicotine from cigars don't really bother me, but smoking earlier does help me sleep earlier too. Keeps me relaxed throughout the night until it's time to pass out lol.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My mind is very hard to shut down, sleeping pill's is all that works and if I wake up to soon it's over I may as well stay up. Nicotine seems like it helps but I'm sure it _phycological. aways been a night person anyway. I'll sleep till 10:00 or 11:00 tomorrow when I finally get to sleep around 5:00 or so!

:violin::violin::violin:
_


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL, I work nightshift so Ambien is my best friend!


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Someone beat me to it... but yeah, nicotine is a stimulant. Have your evening smoke earlier on in the evening, like after dinner, and you should be fine by bed time.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Try smoking a LFD DL at 12AM and see if you can sleep after that. :biggrin:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

For me it works the other way. Whenever I have a smoke right before bed it usually triggers a BM about halfway through and once I am done i sleep like a baby. It's the night I don't have one that I sleep poorly.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Stench said:


> Having an alcoholic drink would offset the stimulant effects somewhat.


Awesome!


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Magicseven said:


> For me it works the other way. Whenever I have a smoke right before bed it usually triggers a BM about halfway through and once I am done i sleep like a baby. It's the night I don't have one that I sleep poorly.


Uh, which one? :biglaugh: Sorry I couldn't resist. I know which one would keep me up!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

It's probably due to realization of how much $$$ your spending each week on smokes.:tongue1:

I myself...refuse to due the math for this exact reason.....


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Stench said:


> Having an alcoholic drink would offset the stimulant effects somewhat.


+1 Just another reason to have a drink.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

Magicseven said:


> For me it works the other way. Whenever I have a smoke right before bed it usually triggers a BM about halfway through and once I am done i sleep like a baby. It's the night I don't have one that I sleep poorly.


I think we're onto something here! That's why I keep a humidor on the toilet tank and a
bottle of Jack in the medicine cabinet.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

dennis569 said:


> I think we're onto something here! That's why I keep a humidor on the toilet tank and a
> bottle of Jack in the medicine cabinet.


Please tell me that you use *distilled *water for that humi!!!:lol:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

dennis569 said:


> I think we're onto something here! That's why I keep a humidor on the toilet tank and a
> bottle of Jack in the medicine cabinet.


The worst part is I have to smoke outside, so I just have to let it burn while I do my business.


----------



## TastyCaramel (Jan 7, 2007)

Magicseven said:


> The worst part is I have to smoke outside, so I just have to let it burn while I do my business.


Your approach is flawed not because of where you're smoking, but because of where you're doing your business. :nod:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

TastyCaramel said:


> Your approach is flawed not because of where you're smoking, but because of where you're doing your business. :nod:


The neighbors keep asking me to trim my hedges, if they only knew they are grown with cigar ash and natural fertilizer.


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL! Yeah, that's the other thing... I can't sleep because I really feel like going to take a dump.

But seriously, interesting stuff. i suspected it's the nicotine in there, but always disregarded it, as I was always sooooo relaxed! LOL!

But does that mean cigarettes also cause insomnia? Never had that issue.

-SS


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

I personally don't think there is a connection. when I used to smoke ciggs I would wake up in the middle of the night and have a cigg, and go immediately back to sleep.


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Please tell me that you use *distilled *water for that humi!!!:lol:


Now that made me laugh - Good one!


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

I usually sleep pretty well after a good cigar. Of course, I don't sleep much as it is, and being up late (about 1 am right now) and get on puff, it reaaaalllly makes me want to go downstairs and have a late night smoke.........


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I saw part of a CDC briefing about H1N1 yesterday that would have knocked a meth junkie out cold. Right now, I'm watching Joe Lieberman asking a 20-minute question to Kathleen Sebelius, and he's still going. I can't even figure out what the question was. I'm guessing that people who have insomnia are people who don't have C-SPAN.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Very interesting. My usual routine included going to bed around 1:30-2:30 and getting up around 6:30. I started smoking cigars nearly 5 years ago. About 1 1/2 years ago, my sleep became very interuted - waking up at 3:30, 4:30, 5:30 (any or all). I never considered it might be associated with the cigars, but maybe....


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Sometimes a super strong cigar right before bed will make my sleep a little restless. For the most part I find it very relaxing and have no trouble sleeping.


----------

